# need help building a website



## moneymadness (Dec 3, 2009)

is there anyone in dallas,tx that i can hire to build a bigcartel.com website. or you have a recommendation on web designers who can build a site at a cheap price,thanks.


----------



## lalmeida (Jan 17, 2010)

i have somebody that can help you


----------



## moneymadness (Dec 3, 2009)

do have contact info you can give me, you can send me a private message


----------



## sofiaarce (Sep 30, 2011)

Yes, I can recommend you to my colleague good at designs. Care to give me your contact email via PM, so you two can talk? Thanks.


----------



## Silver Star DC (Oct 4, 2011)

i have been talking to a member on the forum today. she is currently taking classes in web design, and designed her own website. you might want to send her a message to see what she can do for you.

Her forum name is Alexzandra.
Her website is www.TwoTrackMind.org


----------

